# Memorials Forum Guidelines - Please read before posting to this forum.



## Bob Hubbard

***NOTE:  PLEASE SCROLL TO THE LAST POST IN THIS THREAD FOR THE MOST UP-TO-DATE POLICY***


This is the place to post obituaries and memorials, tributes and stories.  A place to remember those who guided us and inspired us.  

Please, when posting, seach to see if the person you wish to honor has already been memorialized here, and add to the existing tribute, rather than starting multiple threads.

A preference is placed on Masters and Grandmasters, system founders, and leaders in the arts.  For example, Ed Parker and Remy Presas are welcome, Elvis is not.  

We also do allow and welcome tributes to those who have truely touched our hearts.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## Cthulhu

Elvis was too an innovator in martial arts!  He traded Cadillacs for black belts!  

Cthulhu
okay, I'll behave


----------



## GouRonin

Elvis was one of the most famous martial artists in the world and inspired many people to do martial arts and at the same time raised the profile of the arts and promoted them far more then they ever had been. It is quite possible that the arts would not be as big today with out him.
He died 25 years ago yesterday.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard

You have a good point, and I've heard that he legit earned his black belt, the hard way.

A moment for the King. :asian:


----------



## GouRonin

When Ed Parker was asked what degree of black belt Elvis should have been he responded something to the effect of, _"Are there different degrees of death? He was a good black belt and that is what matters."_


----------



## Shinzu

the fact that elvis studied martial arts has always interested me.  im glad he was legit.


----------



## yilisifu

So did Ricky Nelson and Frank Sinatra, to name just a couple more.


----------



## Shinzu

> _Originally posted by yilisifu _
> *So did Ricky Nelson and Frank Sinatra, to name just a couple more. *



really??  i didn't know that.  what style and rank were they?


----------



## yilisifu

I don't know what rank Sinatra was.  Ricky Nelson was a black belt, although I don't know what level.


----------



## jukado1

Rick Nelson was a first degree black belt with Bruce Tegner, he earned his black belt in the early 1960's, sorry i can't rember what year.  Rick trained in karate for self-defense and as a fun hobby, just as he did tennis,  for the era Rick was a better than average black belt.   train hard, train smart.


----------



## yilisifu

Bruce Tegner!  Brings back memories.  Is he still alive?


----------



## Shinzu

thanx for the info!!!


----------



## jukado1

Re Bruce Tegner:  Bruce passed away in the early 1980's.
train hard, train smart.


----------



## KenpoTess

Please Remove your Signature for Memorials out of respect.

To do so,  on the bottom left of the posting box you will see Additional Options 
remove the checkmark in the  'Show your signature'.

Thank you,

~Tess
-MT S. Moderator-


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> You have a good point, and I've heard that he legit earned his black belt, the hard way.
> 
> A moment for the King. :asian:


 
Yes, he did. He also declined to to serve his Army commitment in an entertainment position. Despite his spiral into self-destruction, he had character and was a fine martial artist at one time. :asian:


----------



## arnisador

yilisifu said:
			
		

> I don't know what rank Sinatra was.


 
Did he have any rank? I know he used some martial arts in The Manchurian Candidate, but I didn't think he actually studied other than for that movie.


----------



## Lisa

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Please Remove your Signature for Memorials out of respect.
> 
> To do so,  on the bottom left of the posting box you will see Additional Options
> remove the checkmark in the  'Show your signature'.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~Tess
> -MT S. Moderator-



Just thought I would pop this up to the top of the page for everyone to read and remember.  It is kinda like taking your hat off in church 

With the new Vbulletin, you will find the "show signature" under additional options.  Please just remove the check box.  Thanks.


----------



## shesulsa

Lisa said:
			
		

> Just thought I would pop this up to the top of the page for everyone to read and remember.  It is kinda like taking your hat off in church
> 
> With the new Vbulletin, you will find the "show signature" under additional options.  Please just remove the check box.  Thanks.


OH I'm glad you did this. I'm positive I've forgotten this on numerous occasions.

Thanks for the reminder, Lisa.


----------



## MA-Caver

KenpoTess said:
			
		

> Please Remove your Signature for Memorials out of respect.
> 
> To do so,  on the bottom left of the posting box you will see Additional Options
> remove the checkmark in the  'Show your signature'.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~Tess
> -MT S. Moderator-


*Very* good point... thanks for that one. :asian:


----------



## rutherford

KenpoTess said:


> Please Remove your Signature for Memorials out of respect.
> 
> To do so,  on the bottom left of the posting box you will see Additional Options
> remove the checkmark in the  'Show your signature'.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> ~Tess
> -MT S. Moderator-





Lisa said:


> Just thought I would pop this up to the top of the page for everyone to read and remember.  It is kinda like taking your hat off in church
> 
> With the new Vbulletin, you will find the "show signature" under additional options.  Please just remove the check box.  Thanks.



In the Quick Reply section, this option is on the bottom right of the posting box.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

*This is a reminder, the Memorial forum is for memorials. It is not the place to post criticism, armchair quarterbacking, question the rightness of inclusion, etc.  

If a persons death deserves analysis, start or contribute to a thread in the appropriate section of the board.

*This is the place to post obituaries and memorials, tributes and stories. A place to remember those who guided us and inspired us. 

Please, when posting, seach to see if the person you wish to honor has already been memorialized here, and add to the existing tribute, rather than starting multiple threads.  _*Please remember to turn off your signature when either starting a new thread or posting a tribute post.*_

A preference is placed on Masters and Grandmasters, system founders, and leaders in the arts. For example, Ed Parker and Remy Presas are welcome, Elvis is not. 

We also do allow and welcome tributes to those who have truely touched our hearts.

Thank you.
:asian:


----------



## shesulsa

*Policy still in effect - signatures are automatically disabled as of 3/19/09 - G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Assist. Adminstrator*



Bob Hubbard said:


> *This is a reminder, the Memorial forum is for memorials. It is not the place to post criticism, armchair quarterbacking, question the rightness of inclusion, etc.
> 
> If a persons death deserves analysis, start or contribute to a thread in the appropriate section of the board.
> 
> *This is the place to post obituaries and memorials, tributes and stories. A place to remember those who guided us and inspired us.
> 
> Please, when posting, seach to see if the person you wish to honor has already been memorialized here, and add to the existing tribute, rather than starting multiple threads.  _*Please remember to turn off your signature when either starting a new thread or posting a tribute post.*_
> 
> A preference is placed on Masters and Grandmasters, system founders, and leaders in the arts. For example, Ed Parker and Remy Presas are welcome, Elvis is not.
> 
> We also do allow and welcome tributes to those who have truely touched our hearts.
> 
> Thank you.
> :asian:


----------



## Drac

shesulsa said:


> *Policy still in effect - signatures are automatically disabled as of 3/19/09 - G Ketchmark / shesulsa, MT Assist. Adminstrator*


 
Excellent....


----------



## exile

What Drac said. 

The Hall isn't about any of us who post there, it's about those we've lost and wish to honor. And it's easy to lose track of the fact that little bits of our own personæ, in the form of our sigs, can creep into these commemorations. I'm very glad that that will no longer be a problem.


----------

